# Jak k nám trefíš?



## Odriski

Dobrý den!
Je dlouho, od poslední doby, když jsem tady přišel.
Můj student se mne zeptal na otázku, co "*Jak k nám trefíš?*" znamená. A pak jsem odkázal na slovník, ale žádné vhodné vysvětlení je nalezeno. Mohl byste mi to řekl, co "*Jak k nám trefíš?*" znamená?

Děkuji

Odriski


----------



## Hrdlodus

Jak se k nám dostaneš? / Jakou cestou půjdeš/pojedeš, abys nás navštívil? / Kudy k nám (k našeu domu, k naší firmě atd) pojedeš?

Možný kontext:
"Dobrá, jsme domluveni. Sejdeme se o půlnoci u vás doma."
"Ty víš, kde bydlíme?_ Jak k nám trefíš? _Vždyť jsi z druhého konce Prahy a bude tma."
"Bez obav. Adresu znám. Nějak si už poradím.

--------------
Korekce Vašeho příspěvku, pokud o to máte zájem:

Je to dlouho, od poslední doby, když jsem tady přišel.
Můj student se mne zeptal na otázku, co "*Jak k nám trefíš?*" znamená. A pak jsem odkázal na slovník, ale žádné vhodné vysvětlení je nalezeno. Mohl byste mi to řekl, co "*Jak k nám trefíš?*" znamená?

Je to dlouho, od poslední doby, když jsem tady přišel.
 - Je to dlouho od mé poslední návštěvy.
 - Je to dlouho, co jsem sem naposled(y) přišel. - "Naposledy" zní lépe, než "naposled". Ale "naposled" je kratší, proto se běžně používá.
 - Je to dlouho od doby, kdy jsem tu/tady byl naposled(y).
 - Je to dlouho, co jsem tu byl posledně. - Velmi uvolněné vyjádření.

Můj student se mne zeptal na otázku, co "*Jak k nám trefíš?*" znamená.
 - Můj student se mne zeptal na otázku, ... - V pořádku, může být. Ale vhodnější jsou níže navržené varianty:
 - Můj student mi položil otázku(dotaz), ...
 - Můj student se mne zeptal na to, ...
 - Můj student se mne zeptal, ...
 - ... co znamená "Jak k nám trefíš?". - Toto je vhodnější slovosled. Důraz na dotazovaný text. Na text, který právě poprvé zmiňujeme.

A pak jsem odkázal na slovník, ale žádné vhodné vysvětlení je nalezeno.
 - A pak jsem ho odkázal na slovník... - "Ho" nebo knižní "jej" v té větě chybělo. "Ho" je častější, jej zní lépe, ale knižněji. Ale "A pak" sem nesedí, proto je správně ->
 - Odkázal jsem ho/jej na slovník... - "A pak jsem..." se sem vůbec nehodí.
 - ... ale žádné vhodné vysvětlení nebylo nalezeno - My používáme dvojitý zápor. Ale to píši pouze k tomu dvojitému záporu. Věta by měla znít:
 - ... ale žádné vhodné vysvětlení nenalezl/nenašel/nedohledal.
 - ... ale žádné vhodné vysvětlení jsme nenalezli/nenašli/nedohledali.
 - ... ale žádné vhodné vysvětlení tam/v něm nebylo/není. - "Nebylo" - minulý čas, jelikož jste to hledali v minulosti. "Není" - přítomný čas, protože v tom slovníku to pořád není.

Mohl byste mi to řekl, co "*Jak k nám trefíš?*" znamená?
 - Mohl by mi někdo říci/říct...
 - Mohli byste mi říci/říct...
 - Mohl byste mi někdo říci/říct...
 - ... co "Jak k nám trefíš?" znamená? - Zde je toto lepší slovosled. Důraz na "znamená". Protože o té větě "Jak k nám trefíš?" jste již předtím psal a nyní je pro vás důležité, co ta věta znamená. Ale byl by správný i slovosled: ... co znamená "Jak k nám trefíš?"?

_Klidně mi vynadejte, pokud toto bylo zbytečné, že z toho stejně nejde pochopit, jak to používat.
A mimochodem. Vše, co jste napsal, bylo plně srozumitelné. Pouze jsem popsal kosmetické změny, aby nebylo poznat, že text psal nerodilý mluvčí._


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den Odriski,

jedná se zde o spisovnou slovesnou vazbu "trefit někam/kam (tzn. Akuzativ/4. pád - tj. lokace, místo, poloha)". Co se významu týče, znamená tolik jako "najít/nalézt cestu někam (např. do města)/za někým (např. k nějaké osobě - ke mně, k tobě atd.). Nebo najít cestu domů, do školy, k nám/k vám/k němu ("on"- muž), k ní ("ona" - žena), k rodičům etc. Ptáme se tedy na cíl cesty, na místo určení, kde se nacházíme i my samotní, ano!

Vybrané příklady (=> trefit kam/někam):
a) Trefíš (s manželkou, s dětmi) k nám domů? = Víš, kde bydlím(-e)? Pokud ano, tak nás můžeš s rodinou klidně navštívit... => Návštěva, kamarádi,
b) Můj manžel byl tak moc opilý, že netrefil v noci ani domů. = Manžel zná cestu domů, ale nebyl fyzicky schopen návratu/vrátit se domů. => Stížnost manželky, manžel je alkoholik ),
c) Když neznáš moji adresu (bydliště), jak ke mně trefíš? = údiv; někdo nás chce navštívit, ale nezná naši adresu, tak se ho ptáme, jak nás nalezne/najde, když neví, kde bydlím...,
d) Jestli ke mně trefíš, tak mě klidně navštiv/tak ke mně klidně přijď.

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Pokud to někoho zajímá:
Jak k nám trefíš? How will you find your way to our place?
Trefíš k nám domů? Do you think you'll (be able to) find you way to our place? Will you (be able to) find your way to our place?
Jestli ke mně trefíš ..., If you can find your way to my place ...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Pak může být i "trefit se do".
Trefit se šipkou do terče. (Hra - házení šipek.)
Trefit se do správné odpovědi. = Uhodnout správnou odpověď.
Trefit správnou odpověď.
A odtud je jen krok k:
Trefit správný směr.
Trefit domů.
Trefit k někomu.


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji Vám!


----------

